# Elgin Racer Tricycle



## ohdeebee (Jun 16, 2011)

Thanks to Mr. Flagman for this one!


----------



## ridingtoy (Jun 16, 2011)

Here's a link to one recently sold on ebay. Thought it would be a good reference if you're trying to find a correct replacement seat.

http://cgi.ebay.com/VINTAGE-1930-S-...936?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a1118afa8

Dave


----------



## Talewinds (Jun 16, 2011)

Someone here has a completely restored one and it is AWESOME!!! Hopefully he'll post pics.


----------



## npence (Jun 19, 2011)

Here is mine that I restored for my son.http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?8977-1935-Elgin-Racer-Tricycle-restored


----------



## hotrodbob (Oct 22, 2011)

looks nice if your seling it it should go fast


----------

